# Starsky and Hutch Scalextric set



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all

I'm looking for a bit of advice. My young son has an apparently rare Starsky and Hutch Scalextric set, and would like to sell it to part fund a nitro r/c car.

Anyway, its genuinely immaculate, and the cars were perhaps only used once.

I'd be very grateful for advice as to how much to ask for it.

Btw. This is not a sales thread.

Thanks as always

Cooks



















































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo777 (Jul 31, 2013)

Is this the same set you put on the RMS forum for £60 earlier this evening ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck with the sale. 


Glad to see your son has realised electric cars are inferior to petrol. :lol:

Nitro cars are good fun. Harder to setup and very noisy for built up areas.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

robbo777 said:


> Is this the same set you put on the RMS forum for £60 earlier this evening ?


It is mate. As soon as I posted it, a friend sent a message pointing out that it was worth a lot more, so I withdrew it from the sale thread, hence this question.

Any thoughts?

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Good luck with the sale.
> 
> Glad to see your son has realised electric cars are inferior to petrol.
> 
> Nitro cars are good fun. Harder to setup and very noisy for built up areas.


Ha!!!! He'll always be a fan of petrol!!

As his first car, he has always wanted a Jenson Interceptor!!

Anyhoo, I've been looking around ebay, and the cars alone seem be listed for anything between 40 and 75 quid each.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking on Ebay Niall, the cars themselves with no track, unless they are larger ones as I can't tell, are £70 - £80 in a used condition.

One set says it's part of a limited run, no. 740 of 6000.

GLWS


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Looking on Ebay Niall, the cars themselves with no track, unless they are larger ones as I can't tell, are £70 - £80 in a used condition.
> 
> One set says it's part of a limited run, no. 740 of 6000.
> 
> GLWS


Cheers Neil.

There doesn't seem to be any directly comparable sets on there, and I want to make sure I get what it's worth, as it's for my boy's r/c car fund.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If it was me, give him the £60-70 you thought it was worth and either buy it from him (and then safely store it away - so he thinks he’s sold it], or give him some jobs to do at £xx to earn it. 

I’d not be selling that set, i’d safely store it as said and maybe a very special birthday to give it back to him, it’ll be worth more (probably financially and sentimental)and something that’ll he’ll remember from his childhood...

Just my thoughts buddy


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> If it was me, give him the £60-70 you thought it was worth and either buy it from him (and then safely store it away - so he thinks he's sold it], or give him some jobs to do at £xx to earn it.
> 
> I'd not be selling that set, i'd safely store it as said and maybe a very special birthday to give it back to him, it'll be worth more (probably financially and sentimental)and something that'll he'll remember from his childhood...
> 
> Just my thoughts buddy


Now that's a cracking solution.

The re-gifting later in life is brilliant Andy.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> If it was me, give him the £60-70 you thought it was worth and either buy it from him (and then safely store it away - so he thinks he's sold it], or give him some jobs to do at £xx to earn it.
> 
> I'd not be selling that set, i'd safely store it as said and maybe a very special birthday to give it back to him, it'll be worth more (probably financially and sentimental)and something that'll he'll remember from his childhood...
> 
> Just my thoughts buddy


That's a great idea, as a part of me is genuinely reluctant to sell it.

Right, it'll be tucked away safely for now.

Thanks guys.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Great idea but you know when you re-gift it, it will get sold to part fund the new iPhone 25 :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Tell him to keep the set, the value will only go up. Daddy part funds the r/c car, son does odd jobs around the house to fund the rest...


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> If it was me, give him the £60-70 you thought it was worth and either buy it from him (and then safely store it away - so he thinks he's sold it], or give him some jobs to do at £xx to earn it.
> 
> I'd not be selling that set, i'd safely store it as said and maybe a very special birthday to give it back to him, it'll be worth more (probably financially and sentimental)and something that'll he'll remember from his childhood...
> 
> Just my thoughts buddy





Cookies said:


> That's a great idea, as a part of me is genuinely reluctant to sell it.
> 
> Right, it'll be tucked away safely for now.
> 
> ...


We recently did this with my two lads, the one we gave him his Paddington rocking chair that he had as a Christmas gift when he was just 3 years old and the other we gave him a Panda sit on and ride car he had when he was about 3 years old too, we had stored the toys in the attic all of these years, although they will never be worth a fortune the look on their faces when opening these was priceless. We gave them back to the lads just last year, one was 41 and the other 37 years old.
We also have a couple of Scalextric sets up there and Hornby railway items, not to mention toy cars, I will have a good sort out one day.

Just do as advised, the memories are worth far more than a few quid :thumb:


----------



## robbo777 (Jul 31, 2013)

Cookies said:


> It is mate. As soon as I posted it, a friend sent a message pointing out that it was worth a lot more, so I withdrew it from the sale thread, hence this question.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I think it's probably worth the £60 you were looking for it unless your friend that pointed out that it is worth a lot more actually gives you a lot more for it ? Absolutely no chance lol.

As for sentimental value you can never put a price on that, store it safely and enjoy it in the future.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

When you search on ebay, check the "completed listings" box, you'll see what they're actually going for (or not going for) rather than just what people are asking.

I'm in the pack it away camp.


----------

